# diffrence from a 2500hd to a 3500hd silverado



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

just woindering as were looking to buy a 2004 3500hd single cab 8 foot bed, reg pickup not a dually, we were wondering what the actualy diffrences were from the 2500 to the 3500 such as gearing,axles ext, i have no idea as im a dodge guy mostly. thanks in advance.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Which engine are you looking at getting with this truck GOLDPRO? 6.0, 8.1 or a Duramax? The engine combination make's more of a difference on which trans and rear you'll have available rather than the difference's between the 2500HD and a 3500. In fact there isn't that much that's different between the 2500HD and a 3500 other than the rated towing capacity and the GVWR, which isn't a great deal more on the 3500.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its a 6.0 work truck no options really on this truck.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

in 04 chevy didnt make a 3500hd. 2500, 2500hd, 3500, 4500 and so on...

basically an 04 2500hd is a 2500 with a 3500 rearend springs and the suck. the 3500 would simply have a heaver front end.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what do you mena heavier front end????? i suppose its just a 3500 not an hd i have no idea really, but anyoner diffrences??? i know nothing aboiut chevys


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;399968 said:


> what do you mena heavier front end????? i suppose its just a 3500 not an hd i have no idea really, but anyoner diffrences??? i know nothing aboiut chevys


 Yes, it would be a 3500 not a 3500HD. Ok, since your looking at a 6.0 truck then the only difference between them will be the GVWR and the GCWR. All the 6.0 single rear wheel truck's have the 4L80E auto tranny and the 10.5 AAM rear diff and most had 4:10's. The front diff and suspension are identical other than maybe the torsion bars. But, some 2500HD's and 3500 use the same bar's too. It just depend's on the option package.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cool thanks man.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

also how do these trucks hold up to plowin?? any known tranny issues or anything??


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I havent had a problems yet.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

the difference is really only the payload it can carry.
2500hd=3/4 ton in bed
3500= 1 ton in bed 
but other than that the front end will be different if you get the diesel and towing by a few pounds but if you want to know all the differences go to a dealer and get the truck catalog on look online

the trucks push great other than the independent front end they are a great plow truck, and driving with the plow on is great to. trans. are good too.
hey if your looking for a truck you should think of buying mine its for sale


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

tranny issues really depend on maintence and who is driving how much they care about the truck. i have seen some 4l80-E trannys only last 30K where i have seen others with 250K on the original tranny.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;399976 said:


> also how do these trucks hold up to plowin?? any known tranny issues or anything??


 They don't have anymore common issues than any other truck brand. The 4L80E is a great tranny and with a good cooler will take plenty of punishment. Occasionally they like to eat a set of rear rotors and once in a while an idler or pitman arm, but nothing major. The 6.0's are a super reliable engine with decent power and the 10.5 and 11.5 rear end's are as tough as they come in a pickup.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;399975 said:


> cool thanks man.


GOLDPRO, just to give you an idea how little the difference in weight capacity is between a 2500HD and a 3500 here's some specs with the 6.0 and 4:10 gear...The 2500HD and the 3500 both have the same max trailer weight rating of 10,100lbs. They also both have the exact same gross combined weight rating of 16,000lbs. The only real difference is in the actual gross vehicle weight rating. The HD's are rated at 9200lbs and the 3500 is 9900. Not much difference at all...


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Great trucks, I have run the 2500 HD ext cabs since I got my first one in 01. Have had a 01,04,05, and just picked up a new 07 and a used 06 D/A

Never had any tranny trouble and we run them pretty hard.

Crank the torision bars 3 or 4 turns and put Timbrens in the front. I carry Blizzard 810 plows on the front of these trucks. Never had any engine troubles with the 6.0 either.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

jhook;400403 said:


> Great trucks, I have run the 2500 HD ext cabs since I got my first one in 01. Have had a 01,04,05, and just picked up a new 07 and a used 06 D/A
> 
> Never had any tranny trouble and we run them pretty hard.
> 
> Crank the torision bars 3 or 4 turns and put Timbrens in the front. I carry Blizzard 810 plows on the front of these trucks. Never had any engine troubles with the 6.0 either.


great to hear, thanks man!!


----------

